# קרדיטים- הנה זה בא!!



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

קרדיטים- הנה זה בא!! 
אז אחרי שקיבלנו את התמונות בסוף השבוע... אפשר להתחיל בקרדיטים...
אני חייבת להגיד שנעזרתי רבות בפורום- בעיקר קראתי- והיה לי לעונג...

אז עכשיו הקרדיטים, כמה תובנות ואולי אפילו המלצות..

אז יאללה מתחילים...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

אז מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו ליאור ואליה... כרגע מתגוררים לנו בבאר שבע..
במקור אנחנו מהצפון.

ליאור סטודנט להנדסת חומרים ובזמנו הפנוי לומד להיות מאמן כדורגל. חוץ מזה הוא רכז שכונה בפרוייקט חברתי של אוניברסיטת בן גוריון (עליו עוד ידובר בהמשך...)
אני אליה, עובדת סוציאלית. אני עובדת עם נוער ועם נכים
בזמני הפנוי אני אוהבת לבשל.

לפני שבוע אימצנו גם את ראלף... כלב יפיפה שעבר טראומה קשה...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

אז איך הכרנו??? 
אני התחלתי ללמוד בבאר שבע שנה לפניו והצטרפתי לפרוייקט חברתי של אוניברסיטת בן גוריון. 
שנה אחרי, הרכזת של השכונה וגם השותפה שלי לדירה מזה שנה מיינה אנשים לשכונה ואחד הבנים היה- ליאור. היא לא הייתה סגורה לגביו כי לא היה לו ניסיון בעבודה עם ילדים או בעבודה חברתית- אבל היא בכל זאת רצתה לתת לו צ'אנס (ומסתבר שמזל שכך!!!).
הוא הגיע לשכונה שלנו (כל הסטודנטים בפרוייקט מתגוררים במספר שכונות בבאר שבע... ) ואחרי כמה חודשים הבין שכדאי לנסות.
זה היה ביום ההולדת שלי, אחרי שיצאנו עם כמה חברים למסעדה...
חזרנו כל החברים אלי לדירה... והשאר היסטוריה.
(אל תדאגו... הוא ישן על הספה... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זה לא היה ממש  meant to be מההתחלה... היו הרבה עליות ומורדות... אבל שרדנו את הכל...
עובדה...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז איך הוא הציע???
בלי ספק במקום הזה מגיע לו המון המון המון קרדיט!!
אני הבן אדם הכי חשדן ואני שמה לב לכל הפרטים הקטנים. מאוד מאוד קשה להפתיע אותי....
והוא הצליח...

יום אחד, כשהיינו שנתיים וחצי בערך ביחד... הגענו לארוחה בבית של אבא שלי... וכ-ו-ל-ם היו שם!! ההורים שלי, ההורים שלו, סבתא שלי והאחים שלו ואפילו אחות שלי בסקייפ מארצות הברית.
אני חייבת להגיד שלא היה לי שמץ של מושג שזה עומד להגיע...
דיברנו על חתונה אבל רצינו לדחות עד שהוא יסיים את הלימודים כדי שנוכל לארגן אותה בראש שקט ואולי במצב כלכלי קצת יותר טוב... מסתבר- שהוא לא יכול היה לחכות!!!

אז בבית של אבא שלי מול כל המשפחה הוא נאם נאום- הייתי כ"כ בשוק שאין לי אפילו מושג מה הוא אמר- ואז כרע ברך וביקש את ידי.
זה היה מדהים, מפתיע ומרגש...
מגיע לו ח"ח על כך שתכנן הכל בלי שאני אפילו אחשוד ואפילו הצליח לקנות טבעת שאהבתי (אמא שלו עזרה קצת...)

כמובן שאמרתי  כן...!!!


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

ארגונים, מחשבות והתלבטויות... 
מתי נתחתן??
היו כל כך הרבה אילוצים שלא ידענו איפה להתחיל...
אחות שלי גרה בארה"ב והיא סטודנטית... אז צריך לבדוק מתי יש לה חופש..
לי יש סבתא מבוגרת ולבן זוגי היו שתי סבתות שכבר לא היו בקו הבריאות...

במהלך הארגונים של החתונה נפטרו שתי הסבתות וזה הקשה עליו עוד יותר...
הוא מאוד רצה לדחות, אבל ביהדות לא דוחים והמשפחה שלו לא הסכימה לדחות...

בסוף החלטנו על מאי...

איפה נתחתן?
החלטנו שאנחנו לא מתפרעים עם החתונה- עושים חתונה במחיר כמה שיותר שפוי בהתחשב בנסיבות.
כבר מההתחלה ידענו שנעשה את החתונה צפון. עניין בעייתי מכיון שהחיים שלנו כרגע בבאר שבע. לכן ידענו שחייבת להיות הסעה...
אני קיבוצניקית... מאוד מאוד רציתי גן. היה לי מאוד קשה לדמיין את עצמי מתחתנת באולם.
ראינו הרבה גנים באיזור הצפון והבנו שלא נוכל לעמוד במחירים של גנים.
היינו די אובדי עצות ואז שמענו שבנצרת עילית (העיר שההורים של בן הזוג גרים...) נפתח אולם חדש שפעם היה רק לערבים והיום הוא גם כשר.
התלבטנו מאוד אבל הלכנו לראות...
חשבנו גם על אולמו בחיפה.. אבל התאריכים היו יקרים...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

והזוכה הוא... 
הלכנו לראות את האולם בנצרת עילית- אני חייבת לציין שבן הזוג שלי ממש שיקשקש מהתגובה שלי מכיוון שאני מאוד מאוד בררנית...
האמת, שהתלהבתי מיד- גם מהאולם וגם ממנהל האירוע...
לאולם יש גן לקבלת פנים והוא היה מקסים וגם האולם..
התחושה הייתה שהכל שם בחיתולים וזה היה די מפחיד, אבל... אחרי שיחה עם המנהל אירוע הבנו שדברים הולכים להשתנות.
אחרי שהיינו באירוע ובטעימות שלחנו למנהל מכתב עם כל הליקויים שלדעתנו היו באירוע והוא אמר שיטפל בזה מיד, כבר אז ידענו שאנחנו בידיים טובות.

אנחנו היינו אחד הזוגות הראשונים שסגרו איתו חתונה לקיץ של 2013 והוא נתן לנו עד חצי המלכות!!!
היינו בטעימות כמה פעמים והאוכל היה מצויין...
לא יכולנו לבקש יותר...

האירוע היה ללא ספק מדהים. מאיר מנהל האירוע היה רגוע, ליווה אותנו לאורך כל הדרך ודאג שכל דבר יהיה בדיוק כמו שביקשנו...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

עוד תמונה...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

ועוד...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

והאולם...


----------



## כלה כלכלה (16/6/13)

יפה שפרגנתם למקום חדש 
אני בעד לתת צ'אנס למקומות ועסקים מתחילים. זה מזכיר לי את ההרגשה שהיתה לי כשחיפשתי עבודה אחרי הלימודים ורצו רק אנשים עם ניסיון. וחשבתי לעצמי "איך יהיה לי ניסיון אם כולם רוצים רק אנשים עם ניסיון?"


----------



## MacabreDoll (17/6/13)

מאוד מסכימה עם זה... 
אני חושבת שגם עסקים מתחילים מאוד רוצים להוכיח את עצמם ולכן הם מאוד משקיעים בלקוחות שלהם


----------



## כהן ירון (17/6/13)

גרנד פאלאס מקום מדהים... 
צילמתי שם בפעם הראשונה לפני שבוע וביום חמישי שוב אצלם שם 
ובאמת המקום ממש יפהפה...
בחירה מעולה.


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

ההזמנה (או האמת בפרצוף...) 
חברה טובה שלי אמרה שתתן לנו מתנה לחתונה עיצוב הזמנה..
היא כישרונית בטירוף ומיד הסכמנו..

רצינו משהו קליל, קצת מצחיק ושיכבד את האורחים...

זה מה שיצא...


----------



## eliyashatz (16/6/13)

הצד השני


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

איזו הזמנה חמודה!


----------



## orangeada (16/6/13)

אדיר!! ממש מקורי ומיוחד


----------



## pipidi (16/6/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (16/6/13)

כשראיתי את ההזמנה ישר נזכרתי בשלך 
קיוויתי שאת החברה המוכשרת שהכינה להם את ההזמנות

לא נעים בכלל


----------



## eliyashatz (17/6/13)

אני רק רוצה להגיד ואז לסגור... 
הרעיון אכן נלקח ממשהו שראינו באינטרנט אבל חברה טובה שלי עיצבה לנו את ההזמנה מאפס...
כולל הציורים של החתן והכלה וכל הדברים שהם עומדים עליהם...
אנחנו בחרנו את הצבעים לרקע והכל...
אף אחד לא גנב כלום לאף אחד אחר...

אם אפשר לסגור את הנושא ולא להרוס לי את הקרדיטים זה יהיה נחמד...

תודה...


----------



## Norma Desmond (18/6/13)

מצטערת, לא הייתה כוונה להרוס את הקרדיטים 
אני מניחה שכולנו הושפענו בדרכים כאלה ואחרות מרעיונות שראינו באינטרנט, אם זה ברעיונות לעיצוב החתונה, DIY, הזמנות, שירים וכו'.
הכוונה, שלי לפחות, לא הייתה להרוס לך או להעליב אותך, אבל באמת שיכולתי להבין את pipidi ואת הזעזוע שלה כשהיא נתקלה בהזמנה שדיי ברור שהועתקה מזו שהיא עיצבה, וכאשר מדובר במישהי שזו גם פרנסתה, אני יכולה להבין מדוע זה פוגע בה אפילו יותר

ולמרות כל זאת- אני מתנצלת אם התגובה שלי גרמה לך להרגיש מותקפת, לא זו הייתה הכוונה. 

הקרדיטים שלך נראים מקסימים בינתיים, אני מקווה שכן תמשיכי להעלות אותם


----------



## ברבורה (16/6/13)

ראיתי משהו דומה לפני שבע שנים....


----------



## yaeli beli (17/6/13)

רעיון זה משהו אחד, וביצוע זה משהו אחר.... 
יש הרבה קווי דמיון בין ההזמנות, ואולי הרעיון רץ בעולם החתונות כבר כמה זמן, אבל אותו עיצוב?!
אני מסתכלת על העיניים והפה של החתן; על הסומק בלחיים של הכלה; על השיער של שניהם; ומבין כל סגנונות שמלות הכלה - איך יצא שזה אותו דגם...???!


----------



## ברבורה (17/6/13)

צודקת 
לא שמתי לב לפנים שלהם


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/6/13)

בנות, כולה הזמנה 
בואו נכבד את הקרדיטים ונשמור את זה למאוחר יותר. ולדלתיים סגורות.


----------



## פרילי 86 (18/6/13)

אליה, הקרדיטים מקסימים עד עכשיו, רוצים לראות עוד!


----------



## simplicity83 (16/6/13)

הו,הנה את  התלבטתי אם להגיב... 
בשנייה שראיתי פה את ההזמנה המהממת חשבתי עליכם! 
אני רוצה להאמין שזו קומדיה של טעויות ונעשה בתום לב, 
אבל אין ספק שמגיע לך הקרדיט על ההזמנה המדהימה והמקורית.


----------



## כלה כלכלה (16/6/13)

ידעתי שזה מוכר לי 
זה דומה בצורה קצת חשודה, אבל התת-מודע שלה קלט את ההזמנה שלך וזה לא היה בכוונה להעתיק.


----------



## כלה כלכלה (16/6/13)

התכוונתי "אולי" 
התכוונתי לכתוב "אולי התת-מודע שלה קלט את ההזמנה שלך וזה לא היה בכוונה להעתיק."


----------



## יום וליל (17/6/13)

לפחות פה זה לשימוש אישי 
אני בחיי עיצבתי 2 הזמנות, אחת לעצמי (פשוטה להחריד)
ואחת מושקעת בטירוף לחברה טובה.
לפני מספר שנים כמה חברות מהעבודה קראו לי ואמרו לי מזל טוב,
לא הבנתי מה קרה, מסתבר שמישהו לקח את ההזמנה שלי ושלח אותה לתחרות וזכה במקום השלישי.

זאת חוצפה!

בנוסף חברה משותפת הכניסה את ההזמנה שאני הכנתי (אותה הזמנה) לתיק העבודות שלה למבחני הקבלה לשנקר.

זה היה הרגע שהבנתי שהעולם הזה (של העיצוב כקריירה) לא בשבילי.


----------



## pipidi (17/6/13)

אכן מכעיס להחריד. ואגב, בדיוק מהסיבה הזו 
שההעתקה לא נעשתה לצורך רווח, אני לא עושה בנידון כלום (חוץ מלהתעצבן). 

למרות שיש שיגידו שהרבה מהחתונות בארץ נעשות למטרת רווח


----------



## כלה כלכלה (17/6/13)




----------



## כלה כלכלה (17/6/13)

וואו! איזה אנשים חצופים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בשוק איזו חוצפה. מזה הדבר הזה? מאיפה בכלל מגיעה לבנאדם מחשבה כזאת, לקחת עבודה של מישהו אחר ולהגיש אותה כאילו שזה שלו.


----------



## haych (17/6/13)

אני מתארת לעצמי שזה נעשה בתום לב 
אכן, לא נעים בכלל.
אבל בואו לא נהרוס את שמחת הקרדיטים

אליה - give us more!!


----------



## eliyashatz (17/6/13)

השמלה... 
השמלה שלי הייתה סאגה בפני עצמה...
התחלתי לחפש כחצי שנה לפני החתונה ודי מהר מצאתי את השמלה שאני רוצה..
כשבאתי לחנות (לא רציתי סלום כלות...) היא אמרה שהיא לא משכירה כלום ורק מוכרת ושכל שמלה מיוחד במינה..

זה היה בדצמבר ולכן היא אמרה שזה מחירי חורף והשמלה הייתה זולה יחסית לקניה ולכן סגרתי עליה.
/שילמתי מקדמה והיא שמה לי את השמלה בצד...
כשבאתי למדידות היא פתאום אמרה שהשמלה להשכרה... התעצבנתי מאוד ולא ממש ידעתי מה לעשות. 
בהתחלה רציתי לוותר על השמלה כי לא רציתי לעבוד עם מישהי שלא יהיה לי נעים להיות איתה באותו החדר.
בסופו של דבר אחרי התערבות משפחתית קנינו את השמלה והלכנו לתקן אותה אצל תופרת אחרת...

אני לא מצטערת לרגע...
היא קצרה מחמאות...


----------



## ronitvas (18/6/13)

את נראית מעולה והזר מקסים


----------



## Shmutzi (18/6/13)

זר החמניות מושלם


----------



## FayeV (22/6/13)

איזה יופי! 
מאוד אהבתי את השמלה, וגם הזר ממש מגניב!


----------



## eliyashatz (17/6/13)

DIY 
את רוב הדברים קיבלנו מהאולם... אבל היו כמה דברים שרצינו להוסיף...

אז עשינו זרי גומי...


----------



## eliyashatz (19/6/13)

והאוטו שלנו...


----------



## shirpan (17/6/13)

קדימה להמשיך עם הקרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מחכה בקוצר רוח מהבוקר!!
מתי תמשיכי להעלות??


----------



## רות מלר (18/6/13)

אתם מדהימים - ההתנהלות שלך מקסימה 
לבחור- לפי תקציב
לבחור בשקט
להיות ברורים לגבי הרצונות שלכם- מעצמכם מנותני השירותים

מקסים
אני מאחלת לכם שמון שנים של זוגיות נהדרת


----------



## eliyashatz (19/6/13)

הרב שלנו... 
את התהליך של פתיחת תיק וכו' עשינו דרך צוהר...
אין לי מה לומר.. התהליך היה מדהים, זריז וידידותי למשתמש...

תהליך פתיחת התיק לקח 30 דק' כולל העדים והכל..
את הדרכת הכלה שלי עשיתי עם מדריכה מדהימה מבאר שבע. עשיתי את ההדרכה ביחד עם בעלי וזה היה מדהים. מומלץ בחום.

הרב שלנו- הרב אופיר קריספיל מנצרת עילית היה פשוט מדהים. מההתחלה הכל היה נעים ונוח.
החופה הייתה פשוט מדהימה... הוא היה מצחיק ונעים ובנוסף, ניגן על גיטרה...
אחרי הכתובה ולפני שבירת הכוס הוא עשה אתנחתא ושר לנו את אם אשכחך ירושלים בלחן של ירושלים של זהב וכל הקהל הצטרף...

החופה הייתה בלתי נשכחת!!!


----------



## eliyashatz (20/6/13)

השירים שלנו... 
לקח לנו הרבה זמן לבחור...

אז השיר כניסה לחופה היה ש'שכל העולם ידע'- קובי אפללו ושגיב כהן... הדיג'י ערך לנו אותו יפה, כך שרק ההתחלה ואז הפזמון יתנגנו...


----------



## eliyashatz (20/6/13)

שבירת כוס... 
עם השיר הזה הייתה לנו התלבטות..
אבל כשמצאנו אותו ידענו שהוא מושלםםם!!

i like to move it!!
בגירסה של סשה ברון כהן, ממדגסקר


----------



## eliyashatz (20/6/13)

ו... הסלואו 
את השיר הזה בחרנו בשנייה אחת...
כל אחד שמע את זה בנפרד כשהוא רק יצא וידענו שהוא מושלם...

השיר הוא:
אך אחד- גלעד שגב


----------



## eliyashatz (22/6/13)

ה-DJ 
את החיפוש של הדיג'י התחלנו מזמן וראינו שכולם לוקחים הרבה כסף יחסית..
אז חיפשנו דילים והנחות...
בסופו של דבר הגענו לאתר מאורסים- יש להם הרבה דילים לחתונות. הם עושים הסכמים עם ספקים שהאתר מפרסם אותם והם עושים הנחות ללקוחות שמגיעים מהאתר.
קיבלנו רשימה של דיג'י והתחלנו לבדוק... עברנו אולי 10 דיג'י עד שהגענו לשי ניסים. הוא בדיוק היה בתהליך של בניית משרד חדש באחוזת סנדרין (מקום חדש ליד רגבה) אז ניפגשנו איתו בבית שלו.
הוא אמר שיכול להגיע עם עוד דיג'י ועמדת לדים במחיר שמבחינתנו היה סביר בהחלט...
שמענו את המוזיקה שלו והתאהבנו.

גם בפגישת מוזיקה שי היה נעים מאוד, ישר קלט את הראש שלנו והקל עלינו מאוד את העניינים.
הוא ערך לנו את השיר כניסה לחופה ואת השיר של שבירת הכוס.

אני חייבת להגיד ששי היה מדהים בחתונה, כל שיר היה הפתעה מדהימה שלא צפינו. הרחבה לא הייתה ריקה לדקה!!! ההסעה אמנם הייתה אמורה לצאת באחת אבל אנשים לא הסכימו לרדת מהרחבה, אז באחת וחצי היא יצאה בכוח.
שי גם מגיע עם מסך שקוף שאפשר לכתוב עליו כל מיני דברים שזה פלוס די מגניב...


----------



## eliyashatz (22/6/13)

ועוד תמונות


----------

